# Your crooked lip... your olive..



## walkingstick (Apr 27, 2006)

How should you photograph bottles?  That is a problem, isn't it.  I have tried several ways to do it and am satisfied with all the results.  This first one is with a light colored background and the sun shining on the bottle from behind.  The colors are true and the photo is good.


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 27, 2006)

Then there is another option with the sun shining through the bottle.  The only thing I don't like about this kind of shot is that someone has to hold the bottle which means I have to include the hands.


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 27, 2006)

The next option was taken with the sunlight striking the bottle at about a 45 degree angle to the side and up 45 degrees so that it will shine on the white background.  I think I like this one best of all.


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 27, 2006)

One step further blacks out most of the background.  In the end you gotta decide.  This is the same photo as the last, only I went into photoshop to black the background out.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2006)

I put them on a ladder when I get picky. I also thought of making a box, like for viewing x-rays and using a good full spectrum bulb.


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't like the black out effect....#1 looks best in my opinion, you can get a better over all impression of the color & condition.
 I need to mess around with the settings to see if it is possible to show different tones of color.


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 27, 2006)

I tend to agree with you after looking at each of them again.  #1 is the best representation of the bottle.  The blacked out background is the one I like the least.  I will need to hone the first one a bit more.  Perhaps get a white background (poster board) but still allow the sun to strike the bottle.  I will have to get my studio lights from Mississippi and try working with them also.

 Keep in mind that all the photos were taken without any artificial light.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 30, 2006)

I use white poster board, 24 " square, I have a bottom, 2 sides, and a back.Hinge these together,I use duct tape, they fold flat for easy traveling, then make into a box for pics.
 Have to replace the tape a bit, but its cheap.


----------



## welddigger (Apr 30, 2006)

walkingstick,i've always wanted to take a piece of white paper that passes light fairly well and put the bottle in front and try using various watt lights behind the paper to see how it works. never really got around to it yet,still doing what you do take, about 40 pics at various angles and light and pic the best.


----------



## Miles (May 1, 2006)

In my opinion number one is the best photograph.


----------

